
Kiwi.com to Assist Customers in Case of Unreasonable Lawsuits by Airlines - underyx
https://www.kiwi.com/stories/news/kiwi-com-assist-customers-case-unreasonable-lawsuits-airlines/
======
underyx
Disclaimer: I work at Kiwi.com. I wasn't involved in what's described in the
article.

